# epidural block -v- continuous



## rmickalich (Oct 6, 2010)

According to MedAssets, an epidural shot is included in the delivery code.  Are the continuous epidurals the only anesthesia charges captured on the professional side?

Example:  01/01/10 Patient is admitted in labor and given an *epidural shot*.
               01/02/10 Patient delivered vaginally
               01/03/10 Patient is discharged

I was always under the impression that only the 59400/59409 would be charged and if the patient had a continuous epidural, then that would be additional.  I tried researching this and I am unable to come up with anything.  

Help would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------

